# My Online Prog Metal band needs a lead guitarist/bassist



## Icestorm (Dec 29, 2008)

ATTENTION ALL METAL GUITARISTS/BASSISTS! 

My online band, Threads Of Life is looking for a decently experienced Prog metal guitarist and bassist with influence from Dream Theater, Opeth and All That Remains to help us try and  get this record moving along that we've been trying to get going since July. 

Please drop me a PM if interested and I will give all the details about the record and all of the song lyrics for the record to base your melodies around, 

The only request that I have is that you PLEASE DO NOT ASK FOR DRUMTRACKS YET. I CANNOT record them yet because I do not have any guitar parts/melodies for recording along to and its kinda hard to play for something that doesn't exist..

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Aden (Dec 29, 2008)

Kinda hard to just jump into a project like that. You try looking around your area?

Can't help you, myself. I don't have the time and don't jam that well. Also recording's an issue. :/


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> Also recording's an issue. :/



This. I'm a bassist and I'd love to get involved, but I simply have no recording equipment. Sorry.


----------

